

Unix - The Hole Hawg - ibejoeb
http://www.team.net/mjb/hawg.html

======
hollerith
If you have patience, you will probably find like I did that anything
computers can be understood without resorting to analogies, and that
understanding is deeper without them. Stephenson's nonfiction about computers
is _all_ analogies and hyperbole. It might be fun to read, but it will not
tend to increase your understanding.

~~~
rbanffy
Metaphors and analogies are good tools for conveying subtler meanings that may
not be evident at first sight.

------
Pieces
The Hole Hawg analogy is also used in Stephenson's _In the Beginning was the
Command Line_. He used to provide the text for free but I can't seem to find
the link anymore. <http://www.nealstephenson.com/command/>

------
3ds
The only problem is that OS X is a UNIX operating system.

~~~
DennisP
He wrote it before OS X was released.

